# Double Underscored Words & Script Errors - Help Please



## mish (Mar 5, 2007)

Awhile back I noticed script error messages (on this site), and double underscored words (ingredients, etc.).  I pm'd Ben & he suggested I put the question out here for Andy R to see or any helpful exchange regarding same.  I have deleted cookies, run spy bot, ccleaner, virus check and restored... but the same problem keeps repeating.  Anyone having this problem?  Also, when I run my mouse over the pages here, there are ads? that surface on the screen.  At first I thought it was my browser, but I'm out of ideas as to why same keeps happening here.  TIA for any help.


----------



## Alix (Mar 5, 2007)

Weird. Could it be either your firewall or your pop up blocker needs a tweak? I'm not seeing any of that mish so I'm just guessing here. Sorry not to be more help.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm clueless too.  You aren't running two virus programs are you?  For example if you run AVG, which is free, and then a paid program it will mess things up.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a good friend that was of the opinion that if one virus checker/firewall blocker was good .... then several would be better! It took about a year of going over every week and untangling the mess he had created to convince him that it was better to pick one or he was just creating "internal conflicts". 

Actually, when I started to charge him a case of beer each time I went over he started to listen to me ... he cleaned up his act (on the computer) did what I said, and he has only had one problem in the past two years (which I fixed _gratas_).


----------



## MJ (Mar 5, 2007)

Mish, are you sure you were logged in? All guests and members that aren't logged in see something like this when they view the site:


----------



## mish (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you all for your suggestions/advice  

MJ, I think you are right. When I log in the double lines (brown before, orange now) disappear (as does the moving Dove ad etc.). Haven't seen the blue line you pictured.

Michael if I have a firewall, I haven't changed any settings intentionally. I have only one pop-up blocker & virus check that came with SBC high-speed wireless pkg. I lost the browser awhile ago, & couldn't access the net at all. Got it back though, whew.

I tried downloading Mozilla/firefox, but it wouldn't take (couldn't override? my yahoo browser - or I didn't know how to change the settings). At least my browser's working. That's the most important thing right now. If I run into a major problem again, will think about a new puter. What I have now is, Windows XP v2 high-speed wireless laptop. (I could probably use some more memory & a new battery as well.) I'm up & running, for now. 

A BIG Thank You to Ben, as well. 

Edited: The script error occured (2x) when I clicked on reload/refresh.


----------

